# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Mrekullite e ushqimeve tona !

## Foleja_

Postimet   jane perkthim nga  nje liber i SELENE YEGAR  dhe nje grup specialistesh nga Usa.



*1 Lyra..*
Dihet qe gjithcka qe shijon,eshte aty ku dhe ndihet lyra,por duhet ditur se faktori kryesor per mbipeshen dhe shume semundje si Tensioni,Semundjet e zemres,Diabeti (apo kohet e fundit shume e shtuar)Emoragji Cerebrale kan lidhje me mbipeshen..pra nje faktor ky qe duhet te na beje te mendojme te gjithe mbi perdorimin e ushqimeve me yndyre.
Jo me kot Francezet,jane nder te paret ne bote per Ushqimin e tyre,ku vendin kryesor e zene Frutat dhe zarzavatet.
Nje thenie Franceze thote:
Cdo kuzhinier i mire e di "qe edhe syri ha njehkohesisht me gojen"por nuk mjfaton vetem bukuria e nje ushqimi,kryesorja jane vlerat qe marrim bashke me te..

KAROTINA vitamina qe te forcon zemren,gjendet pothuajse ne te gjitha ushqimet me lekure ngjyre portokalli,si dhe ne spinaq.Por sidomos ato gjenden ne Karota dhe Domate,por edhe tek Pjepri,Kungulli,Patatet dhe Pjeshkat.
KAROTINA eshte gjithashtu e domosdoshme per syte.
Nje studim nga Amerika e Jugut,tregon qe disa njerez qe hanin 4 - 5 here ne jave spinaq..kishin arritur te ulin ne menyre te ndjeshme problemet qe kishin me syte. 




*ANANASI*

Eshte fruti qe te forcon kockat,
ndihmon ne jashteqitje,
lehteson gjendejt gripale,
ul rezikun e smundjeve te zemres...

Kur Francezi MBRETI XIV,per here te pare nje Frut exotik Ananasi pa,nuk dinte si ta hante dhe e kafshoi frutin direkt, mbi pjesen e forte te tij duke plagosur buzet...
Mbas ketij episodi, u mor me kultivimin e ketij fruti ne France,mbreteria e asaj kohe..deri sa ne fund te vitit 1715 Mbreti i ardhshem..arriti ta beje kultivimin, e ketij fruti.
Eshte vertet pak besdi,Frutin nga lekura ta ndash..por ai ka vlera te shumta per shendetin e njeriut sidomos per forcimin e kockave,pasi eshte shume i pasur si frut ne vitamin C.
Nje studiues amerikan, (DR.Jeanne Freeland-Graves)
thote qe ai qe ha 250 gr ananas ne dite,ka permbushur domosdoshmerin e duhur te asaj dite me vitamina.
Sidomos nje ndikim te dobishem ,ka ky frut ne ndikimin pozotiv me jashteqitjn.
Kush ka probleme, duhet ta perdori sa me shume kete frut,shpjegon mjekesia.(sidomos te vjetrit)

Keshilla..
1 Fruti duhet te jete i fresket dhe kjo gje dallohet; tek gjethet e tij.Ato nuk duhet te jene aspak te zverdhura, por ne nje jeshile sa me te erret.
2 Me te miret jane ananaset e kultivuar ne Costa Rica,sepse permbajne me shume Vitamina, ne krahasim me te vendeve te tjera..

----------


## Foleja_

*Molla,*
Frut, me ndikim te madh pozitiv..
1 Ul ne menyre te dukshme, rezikun e semundjeve te zemres,
2 Ndihmon kundra kapsllikut,
3 Mbajne konstante,vlerat e sheqerit ne gjak..

Molla, eshte sinonim i vitalitetit dhe shendetit.
Mrekullia tjeter e molles si frut,eshte qe ate mund ta hash ne cfaredo lloj kohe..pra ajo mund te quhet ndryshe dhe nje "Snack fruit":

Nje molle ne dite.dhe ti nuk ke nevoje per doktor..-thote nje fjale e urte.

Mrekullia e frutit te molles,qendron sidomos tek lekura..Vitamina C dhe betakarotin,qe kane dhe ndikimin pozitiv ne shendetin tone.
Nje studim ne Hollande,ku njerezit e testuar u ushqyen me nje molle ne dite ,gjithashtu me 2 luge qepe te grire,dhe 4 gota caj.arriten te ulin ne menyre te dukshme rezikun e semundjes se zemres.
Gjithashtu,molla ben nje ulje te dukshme te kolosterines ne gjak duke ndihmuar keshtu ne semundjen e diabetit, apo te emoragjise cerebrale.
Ka lloje te ndryshme mollesh,por ai me specifiku per keto lloj semundjeje eshte,molla e ngjyres se gjelber,qe ne bote njihet me emrin 
"Grany Smith".
Duhet te shtojme, se Vitaminat e molles mund ti marrim ne nje fare menyre dhe nepermjet lengut te saj(Kalium dhe Eise) :e mira/e keqja: egjithate duhet theksuar,se asnjehere lengu i molles,nuk do te ishte nje zevendesim i vete frutit



*BANANET*
1.Shume te rendesishme kundra emoragjise cerebrele,
2.Ulin tensionin e larte
3.Zbusin uthin e stomakut
4.ndihmojne kundra diares...

Ne qofte se, vuani nga tensioni i larte..duhe te mendoni gjithmone, per frutin tropikal te Bananes..
Dielli, eshte ai qe e ngre tensionin,ndersa Bananja ben te kunderten e tij.
Studimet kane treguar qe Bananja..eshte frut shume i pasur me Kalium,dhe si e tille..ndihmon pra ne uljen e rrezikut te emoragjice carebrale.
Bananja eshte burim kaliumi..Nje Banane ka 396 miligram ose 11 perqind te mineralve te nevojshme te nje dite.
Dy deri tre banane ne dite jane optimale,thote Biofisikanti David Young.

Nje mrekulli tjeter, nepermjet ketij fruti eshte dhe ulja e ndjeshme,qe shkakton kundra thartesise ne stomak(urthit)..
Studiuesit, thone qe Bananja, mbron stomakun..pasi arrin te bllokoje bakteriet qe mund te jene, aktive ne te.

Gjithashtu, shume e njohur eshte ndikimi, pozitiv i Bananes, ne semundjen e Diarese..ku njeriu humb shume minerale dhe ujera nga trupi,aq te domosdoshme per shendetin e tij..
Dr. Ruderman, shpjegon qe Pektini, qe permbajne Bananet, eshte si ai sfungjeri qe thith ujin,dhe jep ndihmen e menjehershme ,ne kete rast.

Bananet me te shijshme, jane ato te Karaibit dhe Amerikes jugore..
Shume njerez,e quajne te merzitshme blerjen e bananeve..pasi lekura e jashtme e tyre shpesh nxihet..
Nje stil, per te mbajtur bananet te fresketa eshte ky..Mbajeni frutin ne frigorifer..edhe pse lekura eshte e nxire,fruti brenda eshte gjithmone i fresket..

----------


## Foleja_

*LULESHTRUDHET*

1 Mbrojne nga Kanceri
2 Ndihmojne ne jashteqitje
3 Ulin rezikshmerine e infeksioneve

Romaket e vjeter..besoni shume tek luleshtrydhet..qe nga levizja e nje dhembi,deri tek infektimi i bajameve..
Ne nje studim, te bere me kafshet,duke i futur substancen qe permban ky frut..u vu re qe arrihej te ulej ne menyre te dukshme rreiku u Tumoreve te melcise.Gjithashtu Luleshtrydhet kane shume Vitamin C..Keshtu 100 Gram luleshtrydhe shperndajne 62 miligram ose 83 % me vitamine C,e barabarte kjo me nje frut Qiproje..

Kapslliku, eshte nje problem i madh, i diteve moderne.Njeriu duhet te pije sa me shume lengje, qe ta arrije kete gje pa probleme..
Nje faktor ndihmes, eshte edhe Luleshtrydhja,pasi eshte nje frut qe deperton shume shpejt, ne Zorren e trashe, duke ndihmuar pra ne 
jashteqitje..
Ne pergjithesi, Luleshtrydhet,mbahen pa u lare..vetem para ngrenies behet kjo gje..
Nje tjeter metode mund te jete,mbajtja e tyre ne ngrirje,duke mund ti perdorur te fresketa ne cdo kohe





*DARDHA*

1 Ulin yndyrnat ne gjak
2 Forcojne kockat
3 Ndihmojne ne tretjen e ushqimit si dhe lutojne infeksionin..

Spontanisht,do te vendosej edhe dardha,ne ceshtjen e shendetit,krahas Molles dhe Portokallit.Por fruti jeshil,ka dhe dicka te perbashket me Fasulen,pasi ka nje permbajtje shume te dobishme per uljen e Kolosterines ne gjak..
Dhe sic e shpjegon dhe Dr.Mary Ellen Camire,kjo eshte dicka e rralle te frutat.
Gjithashtu, Dardhat, permbajne nje mineral shume te domosdoshem,per forcimin e kockave,duke ndihmuar keshtu, kundra osteoporoses(semundje kockash),qe shkaktohet si rrjedhim i mungese se ketij minerali qe ndodhet ne Dardhe.
Gjithashtu, ky mineral eshte i dobishem dhe per trurin.

Dardha, para ngrenies ashtu si molla nuk duhet qeruar,pasi gjithe vitamina ndodhet ne lekuren e saj.
E fresket, eshte me mire,sesa nje komposto qe nuk permban vitamina..por kjo nuk do te thote, menjanimi i kompostove thote - Dr. Schlimmer,pasi dhe e konservuar, gjenden 25 % te vitaminave te frutit.

Ne gjithe boten njihen,5000 lloje dardhash.Me kryesoret jane..

ANJOU..Dardha me lekure ngjyre te verdhe, ne jeshile,qe me shume behet ne dimer.Eshte e embel dh eperdoret sidomos ne sallate frutash.

Barlet..Dardha e veres dhe e fillimit te vjeshtes,me ngjyre te verdhe..Me shume perdoret si frut ndermjet vakteve.
Bosc dardhe..qe eshte e athet ne shije.
Comice..me ngjyre te lekures te verdhe te theksuar..shume e embel dhe me nje arome te vecante

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Kto jon frutat mi.. Sjon Ushqimet  :buzeqeshje: 


LoooooooooooL e t`mira jon t`mira

----------


## Foleja_

*FIQTE*

1 Me vlera shume te medha,per uljen e Tensionit te larte
2 Regullojne, kolosterinen ne gjak,(yndyren)
3 Nje mbrojtje shume e madhe, ndaj kancerit ne zorren e trashe...

Fiqte, e kane prejardhjen, nga vendet e detit mesdhe dhe eshte nje frut, qe te jep pershtypjen e pemes se paradajses..Sot ky fryt njihet dhe perdoret shume, sidomos,ne Greqi,Turqi,Israel,Spanje,dhe Portugali(dhe shqiperi,po e shtoj une)..
Fiku, eshte fruti me domethenes,ne hostorine e njerezimit.
Perpara 3000 vjeteve para krishtit, ka qene Fiku,fruti me i dashur per Mbretereshen Kleoptara te Egjyptit..Ndonjehere, historianet mendojne se edhe "fruti i ndaluar" ne Kopshtin e Edenit,nuk ishte Molla,por ka qene nje pem Fiku...

Eksistojne 150 lloje Fiqsh, ne vende te ndryshme te Botes me ngjyrat,te zinj,kafe,violet,deri ne variacionet e te bardhit.
Sot, dihet qe Fiku, eshte nje burim fantastik i Vitamines B6, qe nuk mund te gjendet lehte..
Ekspertet rekomandojne kete frut,vecanerisht per ndihmen e madhe te tij ne Jashteqitje,duke ndihmuar ne kete menyre,kundra infeksionit ne zorren e trashe (Dr.Diane Neppa):
Studiuesit e Universitetit te Harwardit, bene nje studim me 43757 burra ,te moshes 40 dhe 75 vjecare
dhe gjeten,qe ata te vendeve me perdorimin e Fikut si frut, ishin shume me mire se te tjeret, ne gjendjen e zorres se trashe,pa llogaritur moshen e tyre.. 
Gjithashtu edhe njerezit me mbipeshe, duhet te jene perdorues te Fikut.
Mjafton te hash tre fiq te thate(e njejta vlere).
Pasi, permbajtja e Fikut, qendron ne stoma duke e hequr deshiren e urise..(dr:Neppa)

Ndihma ne tensionin e larte
Fiku, permban si frut, shume Kalium.Vetem tre kokra Fiq permbajne 348 miligram qe do te mjatonin, per gjithe diten.
Biofisikanti Dr. David Young shpjegon, qe Kaliumi eshte i domosdoshem per Arteriet e zemres...

Tre Fiq ,permbajne gjithashtu 0,18 mg Vitamine B6..qe eshte shume e domosdoshme, per nje dite..

Fiqte lejla..jane me te perhapurit dhe me te emblit nga te gjitha llojet.
Fiqte jeshile, jane me te lengshme dhe kane nje lekure me te holle.
Fiqte e zinj,jane me te thate dhe qendrojne me gjate, ne krahasim me te tjeret..
Merkullia e ketij fruti ,qendron dhe ne vlerat e tij, si frut i thate...Pra mos harroni te hani tre Fiq... Per shendetin tuaj.. 



*PJEPRI*

1 Me vlera te medha per uljen e tensionit
2 Minimon ,rezikun e semundjes se zemres
3 ul rezikun ndaj semundjes se Kancerit

Pjepri, eshte fruti qe arrin te kontrolloje tensionin,si dhe te ule kolosterinen ne gjak.
Pjepri, perket ne ato fruta,qe permbajne njehkohesisht, shume vitamina dhe sipas Dr Erdman,eshte nje frut me mbrojtje te madhe ndaj Kancerit dhe semundjeve te ndryshme te zemres...

Per shendetin tuaj, eshte mjaft e dobishme qe te hanit ne mengjes, nje racion Pjeper,ndersa per ata qe vuajne nga semundja e tensionit, apo e zemres..do ishte e mire edhe ne dreke dhe darke..pasi vetia ,tjeter pozitive e Pjeprit eshte pasuria me Kalium e tij..(Dr.Georger Webb)
Nje gjysem Pjepri, permban 825 miligram Mineralie te dobishme ,per organizmin e njeriut..

Duhet te kemi parasysh, perpara blerjes se Pjeprit,te nuhasim me hunde ate..duke thene qe ne blerjen e Pjeprit duhet ti besojme hundes..
Pjepri, ka nje arome karakteristike, qe neqofte se nuk ndihet ,atehere me mire te mos e blesh ate

----------


## Foleja_

*MJALTI*

1 Mrekulli, per plage ne lekure
2 Ndihmon si per kapsllekun, ashtu dhe per Diarene.

Sipas Mitologjise se vjeter Greke..thuhet qe Bleta "i ka shpetuar" jeten Zeusit te ri..pas nje semundjeje, qe ai pati.Zeusi ia dinet Bletes, aq per nder pastaj, sa qe ai e kultivoi ate edhe me tej..
Edhe pse sot te emblat, nuk jane edhe aq te dobishme per shendetin e njeriut..prape se prape Mjalti, eshte dicka e vecante, per vete vitaminen B qe permban.
Mjalti, ka nje veti kuruese, ndaj infeksioneve..si pershembull infeksioneve te bajameve..
15 vjet, eshte marr studiuesi i Zelandes se re,Dr Peter Molan, me Mjaltin dhe te mirat e tij,duke arritur ne perfundimin se Mjalti, ka fuqi te vecanta kuruese..
Deri pas Luftes se dyte Boterore,eshte perdorur mjalti, si nje ilac kunder semundjeve te ndryshme ..(Dr Molan)..
Vetem pas zbulimit te antibiotikutne ,vitet 40 u "zhduk" Mjalti perseri ne Kuzhine..
Megjithate, ka shume mjeke popullore qe e rekomandojne, ende ate..sidomos, ne gervishtje te vogla te lekures..pasi Mjalti permban nje veti disifektuese per plagen...
Sipas studimit te Dr.Molan,Mjalti triumfon mvi 7 lloje te ndryshme bakteriesh..
Pervec sherimit te jashtem,Mjalti ka dhe veti kuruese te brendeshme,pershmbull ne qetesimin e Stomakut .Keshtu per keta paciente do ishte e rekomandueshme 4 luge caji ne dite Mjalte.
Nje rol te rendesishem luan Mjalti ,kunder Diarese, sidomos per femijet e vegjel,pasi eshte nje metode, mjaft e mire kuruese brenda nje ushqimi.Mjalti ne kete rast, lufton Bakteriet dyfish me shpejt, se sa nje tretje sheqeri(thote DR.Natal nga Afrika e Jugut).
Gjthashtu, cudia qendron se njehkohesisht Mjalti ndihmon, edhe ne rastin e Kapsllikut(sipas studimit te Dr Schuster).
Kujdes duhet te kene ne perdorimin e Mjaltit,per Foshnjet...ne ndryshim me femijet e vegjel dhe te rriturit,nuk mund te perballojne tretjen ne menyre optimale te tij..

Mjalti, ka permbajtje shume te madhe sheqeri..
300 Gram sheqer, mund te krahasohen me 250 gram Mjalte.




*MANDARINAT*

1 Ulin rezikun e rezikut te semundjeve te Zemres
2 Ulin rezikun e Kancerit..

A e dinit qe ne frutin e vogel me origjine nga Kina, fshihen shume veti??
Ashtu si dhe portokallet,permbajne shume vitamine C.Nje mandarine permban 26 miligram vitamine C..
Gjithashtu, nje permbajtje tjeter e saj, eshte Beta-Kriptoxantin..qe pastaj ne organizmin, tone kthehet ne vitamine A..
240 gram leng mandarine, kthehen ne 20 perqind te nevojshmen vitamine A:
Me kete vitamine kombinacion,thote stidiuesi nga Florida, Dr Bill Widmer,Mandarina ul ne menyre te dukshme dhe rrudhat e fytyres se njeriut..
Gjithashtu, mjaft interesant, eshte ndikimi pozitiv, i Mandarines, ne semundjen e Kancerit.
Nje permbajtje qe kan manderinat, eshte 250 here me e dobishme, sesa ajo Substance qe gjendet ne sojen e fasules..
Gjithashtu, sipas Japonezeve, nje e mire tjeter e tyre eshte dhe ne Leucemi.
Nje e fshehte tjeter e Mandarines, qendrone ne Lekuren e saj..Do te ishte mjaft e vlefshme per organizmin e njeriut, perdorimi i lekures se Mandarines..Kete gje mund ta beni duke e grire mandarinen ne leng,ose dhe ne vende te tjera si pershembull ne Kek..etj..
Edhe pse Mandarinat, behen si frut nga Maji deri ne Tetor,perseri mund te perdoret si komposto ose si leng gjate sezoneve te tjera..
Ka shume lloje Mandarinash...
Me te dobishme, jane ato qe kane nje kombinim ndejrmjet mandarines dhe Qitros..pasi permbajne nje sasi te madhe Vitamine C..te tjerat jan perseri te ushqyeshme, sidomos per femijet e vegjel..pasi dhe mund te qerohen lehte dhe kane nje embelsi dhe arome te vecante

----------


## Foleja_

*HUDHRAT...*

1 Ulin infeksiont ne vesh
2 ulin vlerat e kolosterines
3 ulin dukshem ezikun e Kancerit ne Stomak dhe Zorre.
4 Mbrojtje e madhe ndaj cdo lloj semundjeje zemre dhe Tensioni...


Mrekullia e hurdhrave, njihet qe prej mijera vjeteve.Ajo eshte perdorur, qe ne lashtesi si nje Mrekulli, kundra infeksioneve ne zorren e trashe.
Ne luften e dyte boterore, Hudhra ka zevendesuar Antibiotikun ne Mjekimin e Ushtareve,gjithashtu ne disinfektimin e plageve te tyre.Sot, neper farmaci nuk mongon preparati i Hudhres..
Gjithashtu, ne uljen e Kolosterines ka vlera te pakrahaszueshme.
Nga studimet e bera, eshte vene re qe njerezit me perdorim te Hudhres, semuren shume rralle nga semundjet e zemres apo te zorreve..
Ne studimin e studiuesve, te ´Spitalit te Bostonit,
u arrit qe Hudhra, mund te mbyse 14 lloje te ndryshme Bakteriesh,qe kane te bejne me veshet ,pjeset e hundeve dhe te grykeve..sidomos te femijet e vegjel..
Gjithashtu Hudhra, forcon ne menyre te dukshme imunitetin e njeriut.
Gjithashtu e dobishme eshte Hudhra edhe per te semurit qe vujne nga Asma.

Nje Studim i bere ne Usa me 45 Burra, qe kishin vlere te larta te Kolosterines (yndyre ne gjak)
te cilet perdoren cdo dite, 6 thelpinj hudhre,u arrit se u ulen, vlerat e Kolosterines ne 58 %.

Gjithashtu, expertet e ushqimit kane vene re, se perdoruesit e Hudhres jane me pak te prekur nga semundjet e ndryshme te zemres..
Per zemren, eshte Hudhra shume e shendetshme ,si dhe per njerezit qe vujne nga tensioni i larte..
Vlerat e Hudhres, gjenden si ne perdorimin e saj te njome ashtu edhe te thate..

Ne Italine e Jugut, Hudhra eshte shume e perdorshme ne ushqimin e perditshem,dhe eshte vene re; se keta njerez vujne shume rralle nga semundjet e stomakut.
Po keshtu studime te ngjashme jane bere dhe neper bote,ku pas studimit me 41 837 Gra ne usa..te cilat perdoren cdo dite 3 - 10 thelpinj cdo dite, paten shume rezultate te mira, ne krahasime me ato qe nuk perdoren fare..
Ne ditet e sotme, Hudhra eshte perberese e mjaft ilaceve ,te cilat kurojne semundjet e veheve syve dhe hundes.
Eshte vene re se, ndonjehere dhe nje perzierje e hudhres me uje ..ka pasur rezultate me te mira se vete nje medicine per semundjen perkatese..

Nuk ka rendesi, si e ha Hudhren ,rendesi ka ta hash ate..te gatuar ,te njome,te thate..mjafton ta marresh..
Kur gatuhet mundesisht jo shume te bute..por me e mira eshte te skuqet fare pak,per te mos i humbur vlerat..



*FASULJA*
1 Ul vlerat e kolosterines,
2 Stabilizon vlerat e sheqerit(diabetit)
3 Ndihmojne ne mbrojtjen ndaj rrezikut te prostatit dhe kancerit te gjoksit..

Fasulja(aq e perdorur dhe nga ne shqiptaret)hyn tek Zarzavatet me fuqi te madhe,pasi eshte shume e pasur me Vitamina dhe minerale..
Sipas studiuesve te Semundjes se Kancerit, eshte arritur, se cdo lloj e Fasules (e kuqja,e bardha,me lara)kane substanca, me veti te vecanta mbrojtese..
Fasulja, ndihmon shume ne jashtqitjen e njeriut.
Perdorimi i 250 grameve ne dite, ulin vlerat e Kolosterines ne gjak,brenda 6 javeve ne 10%(DR.Patti Bazzel)dhe duke u arritur kjo gje ulet dhe rreziku ite zemres..
Ne universitetin e Kentucky, u be nje studim me 20 burra qe, kishin vlera te larta te kolosterines dhe u ushqyen cdo dite(nder te tjera)dhe me 200 gr fasule dhe u pa qe brenda tre javeve,qe u ulen keto vlera ne 19%.
Shume te semure, nuk i dine vlerat e Fasules..
250 gr permbajne vetem 1 gr lyre..GJithashtu, ato permbajne vitamine B si dhe Kalium te dobishme per te mbajtur konstant, tensionin e larte.

----------


## Foleja_

*BIZELJA*

1 Ndihmojne kunder semundjes se Knacerit 
2 ulin pasojat e gjendjes gripale.

Ne pergjithesi, thuhet nje shprehje "e gjelbra eshte e shendetshme"..
Bizelja eshte nje nder zarzavatet me veti te medha ushqyese dhe me veti mbrojtese ndaj Kancerit.
Ajo ndihmon gjithashtu, ne uljen e Kolosterines ne gjak.Kjo ndodh per shkak te nje permbajtjeje ne Bizele, ne formen e nje Pigmenti.
Bizelja, permban shume vitamine C dhe kjo vetem ne Bizelen e fresket dhe jo ne ate te konservuar ne te cilen humbin komplet vlerat e saj.
Megjithate, kur nuk eshte sezoni, afersisht te njejten sasi vitaminash, mund ta gjesh dhe ne bizelet e ngrira.
Nje studim nga Danimarka tregon qe perdorimi i 125 grame Bizeleve ne dite,jane metoda me e mire ne uljen e ankesave ndaj pacenteve te zemres.. 




*PESHKU* 
Vlerat e pweshkut jane te padiskutueshme.
Ato ulin rezikshmerine e semundjeve te zemres.
Gjithashtu mjaft vlera ka pwer ata qe pijne duhanin,pasi ben pastrimin e infektimit ne laring.

Gjithashtu nje vlere te madhe ka she vaji i Peshkut.(omega 3)
Eskimezet jane njerezit qe perdorin peshkun me shume nga cdo popull ne bote dhe semundjet e zemres per ta,jane pothuajse te panjohura.
Studiuesi kimist,Gary J.Nelson,thote se Omega 3 qe permban Peshku ,eshte ndikimi me pozitiv ne organizmin e njeriut.
Per blerjen e peshkut,besojini Nuhatjes suaj.
Peshku i fresket,kundermon ne ere Kripe dhe me pak ere te keqe...
Shume me pak duhet te perdoret peshku i ngrire.
Gjithashtu Peshku i fresket ka,sy te qarte dhe me ngjyre te hapur.Ndersa ne rast te kundert,pra me sy te erret,nuk eshte Peshk i fresket.
Gjithashtu nje Test tjeter,per te pare nese ai eshte i fresket,behet dhe nepermjet shtypjes me gisht..
Neqoftese eshte Peshk i fresket,i reziston shtypjes me gisht..
Neqoftese eshte i ndejtur,mbetet tek vendi i shtypur si vrime.
Perdorimi i shpeshte i peshkut,eshte shume me vlera per njerezit qe kane veshtiresi frymemarrjeje..pra per ata qe vuajne nga Asma,ose per perdoruesit e regullt te duhanit.
Peshkun duhet ta perdorim patjeter cdo jave,mbase dhe dy here ne jave.
Ne Shendetesi ka nje thenie..
Cdo gje qe perdoret me shumice,nuk eshte e shendetshme..
Kjo thenie ka vleren e vet dhe per Peshkun.
Prandaj rekomandohet jo me shume de dy here ne jave.




*Vaji i Ullirit!* 

1.Nje mrekulli per Zemren,
2.Ul Kolosterinen ne gjak,
3.Ul rezikun e kancerit tek femrat.

Perpara 40 vjeteve studiuesit,filluan nje studim ne Ishullin Kreta ne Greqi dhe arriten ne perfundimin, se atje te semruret me Zemer, ishin shume te rralle..edhe pse Kuzhina greke,nje kuzhine shume e ngarkuar ne Yndyre dhe ne produkte mishi..(te demshme)..
Kjo gje,vinte si rrjedhoje e perdorimit te perditshem te Vajit te Ullirit..(Dr.Dimitrios Trichopolos)..

Te gjitha artet e yndyrnave,si gjalpi,margarina dhe vajrat permbajne Kalori te shumta,por qe nga organizmi perceptohen ne menyra te ndryshme..

Greket e duan dhe jane perdoruesit e pare, te vajit te Ullirit dhe perdorin shume pak gjalpin dhe Margarinen..
Vaji i Ullirit, eshte quajtur ndryshe nga Shkenca mjekesore, (Der Beste Freund der Frau).."Shoku me i mire per Gruan.."pasi luan nje ndikim shume pozitiv, ne mbrotjen nga Kanceri i Gjoksit..

Nje studim i bere ndermjet grave te Uses dhe atyre te Greqise,u arrit ne perfundimin se rezultatet ne Greqi, ishin 25 per qind me pozitive se ato te Uses..

Permbajtja kryesore ne Vajin e Ullirit eshte Vitamina E,e cila ka vetine e rigjenerimit.

Ne pergjithesi Vaji i Ullirit, rron gjate.
Mbajtja e tij preferohet ne ambjente te fresketa dhe te thata (mbrojtur nga drita).

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Foleja deri diku ishe mire po ma prishe me hudhrat se te vjen goja era gjith javen .

----------

